# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Διαφορα

## teo_GR

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
  Τα παρακάτω αντικείμενα χαρίζονται αν είναι και σε όποιον είναι  χρήσιμα.
  Μην γράφετε εδώ όποιος με πάρει πρώτος τηλ παίρνει αυτό που θέλει αλλά μόνο να έρθει να παραλάβει από Αιγάλεω, δεν μπορώ να τα στείλω.
  Οι λάμπες είναι διάφορες όχι τίποτα φοβερό.
  Το τσακ μου το έχει  δώσει άλλο μέλλος πριν καιρό δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσω.
  Τα μεγάφωνα τα βλέπετε.
  Αυτό μέσα στο κουτί από τροφοδοτικό είναι ένα LCmeter που είχε παρουσιαστεί εδώ δεν έχει μόνο το ολοκληρωμένο.
  Το άλλο το πλακετακι με την ψήκτρα είναι TDA 1557Q λειτούργει κανονικά.
  Το φορητό βγάζει ήχο διακεκομμένα.
  Η μαύρη βάση με τις βάσεις για λυχνίες είναι ωραία κατασκευουλα για δοκιμές με λάμπες,
  Μου το είχε δώσει άλλο μέλος.
  Το πάνελ από το Lenovo  λειτουργεί.
  Το μικρό το ταμπλετ θέλει οθόνη είναι turbo.
  Τα συμπράγκαλα του μετασχηματιστή τα βλέπετε.
  Η κουρευτική  δεν ξέρω πως βρέθηκε αλλά δουλεύει.
τηλ 6947803184
IMG_20171225_144150.jpgIMG_20171225_144248.jpgIMG_20180425_155118.jpgIMG_20180425_155131.jpgIMG_20180425_155231.jpg

----------

George37 (25-04-18)

----------


## George37

Ευχαριστώ και δημόσια τον Βασίλη!!!  :Smile:  (Παρέλαβα όλα τα πράγματα)

----------

